# Mystery of the Bronx



## mifletzet (Oct 4, 2020)

There was once a "Mud Flood" channel on youtube, now gone.

Any idea what happened to it?

Fortunately someone saved his video on the mystery of the Bronx


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sIWBUucOx4&feature=emb_logo_


According to the mainstream narrative,* in what decade *were these neighborhoods built and when were they inhabited?

And according to the SH narrative?! How did they become so dilapidated?


----------



## Magnus (Oct 4, 2020)

Crazy, could it have been uninhabited all through the 1900s??


----------



## Potato (Oct 5, 2020)

We of course have the "burning of the Bronx" in the 1970's. There is a documentary "Decade of Fire" to fill you in that part of the story.

https://www.pbs.org/independentlens/films/decade-of-fire/
1915






1930, supposedly under construction.





	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

This photo says Bronx 1898


----------



## Lost In Time (Oct 5, 2020)

mifletzet said:


> There was once a "Mud Flood" channel on youtube, now gone.
> 
> Any idea what happened to it?


I was fortunate to view one of his last videos where he announced he was deleting his channel.


----------



## Altered Reality 2012 (Oct 5, 2020)

The fires happened in the 70s/80s, but I don’t think anyone has lived there in the last few decades or maybe even longer. Like the video said, no parking meters, signage, nothing. Even inside the burned buildings, there are no burned possessions, no curtains, nothing that indicates that people lived there recently. I’ve seen buildings that have caught on fire before and the residents’ damaged items were still there.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



MAGNUS returns said:


> Crazy, could it have been uninhabited all through the 1900s??


That’s what I think!


----------



## Potato (Oct 5, 2020)

Altered Reality 2012 said:


> The fires happened in the 70s/80s, but I don’t think anyone has lived there in the last few decades or maybe even longer.


I only included it because convenient fires come up so often in these discussions. Didn't mean to give the impression that I felt it explained anything away.


----------



## torgo (Oct 6, 2020)

Lost In Time said:


> mifletzet said:
> 
> 
> > There was once a "Mud Flood" channel on youtube, now gone.
> ...


do you remember if he said why?


----------



## anotherlayer (Oct 6, 2020)

torgo said:


> Lost In Time said:
> 
> 
> > mifletzet said:
> ...



He started his original channel under "electronic projects". He did his best work at the beginning. He had amazing videos about Niagara Falls and the Escarpment, all sorts of good stuff. Then he closed that channel down and popped up after a few months as 'Mud Flood'. Then... poof. Completely disappeared. He got Korben'd


----------



## Gold (Oct 6, 2020)

Some surprisingly modern looking buildings go back at least as far as the most recent batch of floods in the 1800s it seems. I've seen old pictures from SF before the earthquake IIRC and other places where there were apartments with modern looking siding and this seems to extend to a lot of apartment buildings and factories that differ somewhat from the typical arched window style of building we're used to


----------

